# Fathom 2 15 SD vs Casting Special



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

What's the verdict on these two reels? Gonna sell my last 525 and buy a new reel.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

SmoothLures said:


> What's the verdict on these two reels? Gonna sell my last 525 and buy a new reel.


If the 525 is still in the box you'll get a good price otherwise keep it as a backup because with the new Fathom II's out and not super expensive the used 525 market is slipping fast , Why buy yesterdays technology when the new reels have more to offer . l say get the Casting Special if the knob is in the way of how you hold the rod you can put the regular mag short knob on it and still have the advantage of the bearing system that it uses .


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Jollymon said:


> If the 525 is still in the box you'll get a good price otherwise keep it as a backup because with the new Fathom II's out and not super expensive the used 525 market is slipping fast , Why buy yesterdays technology when the new reels have more to offer . l say get the Casting Special if the knob is in the way of how you hold the rod you can put the regular mag short knob on it and still have the advantage of the bearing system that it uses .


It's used. No idea what they're going for these days but I have a few parts to go with it. 

The knob/dial is interchangeable? That might seal the deal on the CS.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

SmoothLures said:


> It's used. No idea what they're going for these days but I have a few parts to go with it.
> 
> The knob/dial is interchangeable? That might seal the deal on the CS.


I saw on FB were Hatteras Jacks were changing out knobs for dials , Check ebay from time to time to see what 525's are currently getting and remember that condition sets the price but some will still think there gold and that's the one you sell it to .


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Jollymon said:


> some will still think there gold and that's the one you sell it to .


On that note, if you're not in a hurry to sell, I have had good luck posting reels "Buy It Now" at a very optimistic price, and then just waiting. Someone will have to have it and price won't be their biggest consideration. Just make sure they pay before you ship! Also make sure you get the email when it does sell, as it's easy to forget you even have something listed after a couple of months........


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

If you go with the casting special you will most likely want to change the mag knob out. It's very simple to do, and that reel holds a lot of line. I'm going to put 150 yards of 25lb braid on mine as a backer so I don't have to strip it all the way down when I re spool.


----------



## Native (Nov 18, 2011)

Sell something else if you need the cash to get the CS. 

I’ve heard of too many people who have sold there 525’s only to regret it later on ... Don’t sell it! Keep it for your grandchildren if nothing else. Have it CLA’d and hold on to it. Call it a trust worthy back up if you must have a reason, just hold onto it. Trust me you’ll be happy you did. I’ve had people offer me double my 525’s cost on the beach, in cash ($600).


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Native said:


> Sell something else if you need the cash to get the CS.
> 
> I’ve heard of too many people who have sold there 525’s only to regret it later on ... Don’t sell it! Keep it for your grandchildren if nothing else. Have it CLA’d and hold on to it. Call it a trust worthy back up if you must have a reason, just hold onto it. Trust me you’ll be happy you did. I’ve had people offer me double my 525’s cost on the beach, in cash ($600).


I'm not sure why everyone thinks 525's are so special , There good reels but they have their issues too , Don't get me wrong I've had them and still have one in the box but if someone offered me 600.00 for it , Sold!! and if anyone does have 600. and wants a in the box , US made , early model with metal throw lever PM me


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Jollymon said:


> I'm not sure why everyone thinks 525's are so special , There good reels but they have their issues too , Don't get me wrong I've had them and still have one in the box but if someone offered me 600.00 for it , Sold!! and if anyone does have 600. and wants a in the box , US made , early model with metal throw lever PM me


Agree...the drag is the main reason I want to upgrade. That and the mag slider getting knocked loose all the time. Casts nice.


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

JOKER, How much mono do you think you will put on it with 150 yards of 25#?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Jollymon said:


> I'm not sure why everyone thinks 525's are so special , There good reels but they have their issues too , Don't get me wrong I've had them and still have one in the box but if someone offered me 600.00 for it , Sold!! and if anyone does have 600. and wants a in the box , US made , early model with metal throw lever PM me


They were nice when they first came out but their quirks were improved on by Evolution, which turned into Mr. Seigler and Ms. Fathom.

The Gear Box was not far enough forward to get out of the way of my Paws. I took a grinder to a brand new trigger seat on a WRI Nail that I bought from Clyde. Where is Clyde these days? 

The Slidey was annoying, if you bumped it and did not check it before a Drum Cast......Kerpow

Spool capacity was on the borderline, get broke off one time and likely it was time to respool rather than just tie on a new shockline.

I liked the low spool and they looked nice and murdered out.

When I got $90 a piece for them I thought I had made a decent deal, I think at the time I bought them they were around $115 NIB.

I am still looking for a box of Baseball Cards I had when I was a kid. I grew up in the Bay area of San Francisco so I had around twenty mint Willie Mays cards from over the years.


----------



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

525's are selling for short of 200.00 fully mint and 100.00 abused. I've built, tuned, rebuilt, dozens. I ebay them all but ebay is becoming a den of thieves. Keep the reel, the drag can be fixed, I do them everyday. I also modify the mags and use insane hybrid bearings, its like a whole new class of reel. I have a few crappy videos on YouTube. you can source a knobby mag end and add extra magnets under the existing 8. The part is over 50.00 from ebay UK. The tournamag, monomag end is about 35.00, no clicker, but works best for loooong casts.


----------

